# Skinny bloke needs advice on food types please



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm about to start training again for the second time in my 40 years and need advice please. Had reasonable results first time around (10 years back) despite now realising that I was (1) overtraining and (2) not eating anything like enough. This time around I've got both training and diet sorted.

BUT, my diet knowledge is a little limited and I'm still learning. I'm your typical ectomorph so I need to pack in the carbs and I was wondering if anyone can offer advice on quality carbs I can snack on throughout the day that will help me to up my intake without being to bulky.

If I can avoid limiting myself to just a couple of sources for carbs it will stop me getting bored and help me to eat more so any suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

whole grain bread is an easy carb snack.

but if your after something better. try an oat shake. 100g/1cup dried oats in the blender for a few minutes to make them powder. then add milk or water. dex or sugar to up the carbs even more if you like. then you'l have a complex and simple carb drink. 5min to make, 5sec to drink.

If this isnt the response your after just say and i'll try to think of something different for you.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,i use sweet potatoes,wholegrain or basmati rice,oats and wholemeal pitta for carbs.

For extra cals,nuts(almonds,cashews,walnuts,PB) are a convenient and excellent source.

It's a good idea to post your current full diet for added advice/critique


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for that lads, didn't realise I could snack on nuts for a healthy source of calories. Perfect as they aren't bulky and I like em so I can throw em down all day long.

Will post up diet when I get started.

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Squeeeze said:


> I like em so I can throw em down all day long.


Just remember they are high in fat(albeit good stuff) so don't go over board,they need to be implemented into your overall macro intake.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

A good emergency boost of good nutrients can be had from a litre skimmed milk. I always keep a few litres in my locker at work and a couple in the boot of the car.

My Wife thinks this is very strange behaviour, just hope she don't find the cartons I keep under the bed!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

flapjack said:


> litre skimmed milk.


I drink alot of milk 2% though, do you think it makes any differance compare to skim ?


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

No 2% milk is basically the same! I always drink that when am in USA and want milk!


----------



## Pea-Nuts (Mar 17, 2008)

i drink full fat sometimes. but mostly 2%.

pasta is a really good source too.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

A always have a box or 2 of oatabix at work along with a protein powder. 2 oatabix, pint of milk, top with water so its as full as possible and some protein powder. Mix and leave for 10 minutes and it goes down easy. Works out about 500 kal, 50g of protein and add some flax seed powder if you wanna get fancy for some good fats. Dead easy meal and as long as you have some decent tasting protein powders youll really look forward to it.

I also get the protein flapjacks, taste great and have a box of them at work and at home for a snack. Basically if your a bit of ahardgainer I find you really just need to be eating all day everyday.


----------

